# Do I need a .....................



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

Nah plenty of room on the floor for you, and if you do get a bigger couch you’ll either have to get another dog or your gang will just stretch out to fill the new one


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes. Where do you sit? On the floor?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Only if your two-legged family members want to sit down! That's a great pic Mary. Do you scrapbook? That would make a great page in a scrapbook of all your Goldens and foster pups.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

NAH!!! There's plenty of room there yet.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

IS the fourth one to the left Morgon?
Get another couch and more dogs!.
Great pictures.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think it's Maggie, Abbie, Hootie, Beamer, and Lexi...

Where's Morgan?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

great pic they're stunners !!!! but it looks like there room for at least a couple more.


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

OMG that is an EXCELLENT pic

Smoochies to them all..


----------



## WarGamer (Mar 3, 2007)

Get off the couch ya filthy beasties. : 
Sorry, but I don't let Buddy on the furniture and no begging for food either.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I see room for at least two more!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

OK, I just have to ask ... is your outdoor kennel large enough to hold all the people in your family?:bowl: 

LOL, that's a great pic! I'm happy to report my sofa appears to be the same size & shape as yours. So, let's see ... I've got one golden already, so, I've got room for at least 4 more!

Wait till my "SO" gets home from work to show him this pic, he thinks we only have room for 1 more golden. Boy does he have A LOT to learn! I can picture it now ... he's going to take one look at this photo & without my saying a word, he'll say, "Oh, I know what you're getting at and we're not having 5 dogs!":uhoh: ... should be a fun evening ahead.:

(I want a total of 3 dogs ... he wants 2 ... looks like we have more room than I originally thought we did ... hehehehe).

P.S. Now I want to see what your bed looks like with all those beautiful goldens on it.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I wish my couch looked like that.....I'd love to have a crew like that....

My two are only allowed on the couch when my wife isn't around....or if the couches are covered with a sheet.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

No way Mary, I think there's plenty of room. You just have a few built in lap warmers. 

I just cannot believe those 2 adorable critters on the right haven't been adopted yet... 

Hmm... MT to MO, both M's can't be that far right?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ID_Hannah said:


> No way Mary, I think there's plenty of room. You just have a few built in lap warmers.
> 
> I just cannot believe those 2 adorable critters on the right haven't been adopted yet...
> 
> Hmm... MT to MO, both M's can't be that far right?


Beamer is getting adopted this weekend......      He is already in his new home , he comes over during the week to play.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Beamer is getting adopted this weekend......      He is already in his new home , he comes over during the week to play.....


YIPPEEE!!!!!! Go Beamer. I just knew he was un-resistable!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> YIPPEEE!!!!!! Go Beamer. I just knew he was un-resistable!


I would keep both of them, if I could.......


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I would keep both of them, if I could.......


...and don't we all know it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yah Think!    That is one fine looking pack of dogs you have there. I'll bet you have more than a few out takes before you captured this shot of them all sitting at attention. Thanks for the smile.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Yah Think!    That is one fine looking pack of dogs you have there. I'll bet you have more than a few out takes before you captured this shot of them all sitting at attention. Thanks for the smile.


Actually 2 pictures..Lexie kept jumping down.... Then Maggs and Hootie would lay down.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

WarGamer said:


> Get off the couch ya filthy beasties. :
> Sorry, but I don't let Buddy on the furniture and no begging for food either.


To each there own..... Everyone is different....Mine dont beg, they dont even get table scraps..............


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a great picture! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

You know I was thinking, MM... Good choice on the color of your couch. We have a dark green one, :doh: and that "golden" fur shows up pretty good.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

That picture came out great. What beauties you have there. I think there's still room for you to squeeze in LOL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG, I laughed so hard when I tuned in to this thread. That has to be one of the best photos you ever posted, and that is saying a lot. The only one I can think of that even came close was the muddy dogs on the couch photo.

I wish I could find that one. I need to see them side-by-side.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> You know I was thinking, MM... Good choice on the color of your couch. We have a dark green one, :doh: and that "golden" fur shows up pretty good.


Mine shows the Mud..but is is real easy to clean.........


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My dogs live on my furniture  and they eat off my fork. I kiss them, too, and they sleep in my bed.


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! That's alot of Good Looking Goldens  Did you have to hold treats over your head to get them all looking so intently at you :lol:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

harlowsmom said:


> Wow! That's alot of Good Looking Goldens  Did you have to hold treats over your head to get them all looking so intently at you :lol:


No treats..... I just tell them to look at Momma.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> OMG, I laughed so hard when I tuned in to this thread. That has to be one of the best photos you ever posted, and that is saying a lot. The only one I can think of that even came close was the muddy dogs on the couch photo.
> 
> I wish I could find that one. I need to see them side-by-side.


This one Vern?


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

oh my gosh!! I just showed Tazzie that picture and begged her to pleasze, please never send mommy over the edge of insanity and jump on the couch while muddy...she licked the computer screen


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I hate to tell you this but I can't figure out who doesn't belong. So I think you're gonna have to keep them all. : 

So if you still plan to foster.. I'd get a bigger couch if you want to be able to sit too.:bowl:


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Where do you sit,.... they are so adorable,!!!!! how could you ask them to move?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh wow!!!! I HAVE to show this to my husband... that's sooo much love sitting in just one place!! I agree... there's still plenty of room left for more!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Perfect shot, perfect dogs, perfect couch. Great shot Mary. I love the looks on their faces. They are just priceless. I see room for maybe two more. LOL!!! I think you just need to get an overstuffed chair for yourself. The couch has gone to the dogs. Thanks for sharing. LOL!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

No, not a bigger couch, a few more puppers to fill in the gaps! I don't know how you do it Mary. That is a fantastic, frameable, calendar worthy photo! Absolutely perfect!! :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> My dogs live on my furniture  and they eat off my fork. I kiss them, too, and they sleep in my bed.


Ditto.....but I draw the line at....umm, err.....where do I draw the line?:bowl: 

Mary, there's plenty of room for 4 more....what an excellent pic!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Oh WOW, your house is golden heaven!! Can I come round to play!??!?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

By the way, speaking of Morgan, Mary, how is the little guy doing at Matt's? I know Matt has been working with him and Morgan seems to be doing quite well. I guess Camp Maggie's is a little tougher to get into and get use to it. Okay then. Morgan?? You have got to learn to get along with the females. Its a woman's world!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Sigh......I envy you....all that gold! Excuse me for being ignorant, but which ones are the fosters? The two young ones on the right? 
I'm not sure I could ever foster a dog.....I would be a failure....I would keep every single dog!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brittany said:


> Sigh......I envy you....all that gold! Excuse me for being ignorant, but which ones are the fosters? The two young ones on the right?
> I'm not sure I could ever foster a dog.....I would be a failure....I would keep every single dog!


Your not ignorant..... The puppies on the right are the fosters...... A good friend adopted Beamer, so he will be coming over to play 2-3 times a week......


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

WarGamer said:


> Get off the couch ya filthy beasties. :
> Sorry, but I don't let Buddy on the furniture and no begging for food either.


To each is own for sure: : : But like Mary's at Camp Maggie's, here at my house, Brinks and Barney have free reign except my den and my bedroom. Only Brinks can come into my bedroom. People who come to my house know its a house owned by dogs. The furniture gets cleaned everyday so I dont worry. My house is their house.


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

Oooh what a great group shot! Maybe in the summer time you will need a bigger couch!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You don't need a bigger couch, I think you need more dogs...


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

WarGamer said:


> Get off the couch ya filthy beasties. :
> Sorry, but I don't let Buddy on the furniture and no begging for food either.


Awwwwww your'e no fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

I just wanna plop down right in the middle of that love sofa!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

flamingo_sandy said:


> I just wanna plop down right in the middle of that love sofa!


I was just asking Donna today Sandy ..WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?????


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I was just asking Donna today Sandy ..WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?????


Work has been nuts. I don't get as much "play time" during the day as I used to. I swear if you were to cut me, I'd bleed IBM blue blood. And after 10 or so hours in front of my laptop during the day, I don't spend too much time in front of it in the evenings.

But I'm still here ... lurking more than posting lately.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

flamingo_sandy said:


> Work has been nuts. I don't get as much "play time" during the day as I used to. I swear if you were to cut me, I'd bleed IBM blue blood. And after 10 or so hours in front of my laptop during the day, I don't spend too much time in front of it in the evenings.
> 
> But I'm still here ... lurking more than posting lately.


Glad to hear everything is ok.... Sorry you so busy with work.......


----------

